# Olympia Cremina Spare Parts



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi,

I'm hoping some here can help: now that Londinium is no longer an Olympia seller where do you get Cremina spares from in the UK?

I need a new rubber washer for the top cap of my 2012 Cremina but can't find any on Orphan Espressos website and they haven't responded to my enquiry on their website either (which is unusual).

Thanks for any help - Paul


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffeechap may know


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Coffeechap may know


He refurbed one recently


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

I don' think Cremina spares are available in the UK, so I suggest you try Cerini Coffee in the U.S.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Paul I will pm you a contact at Olympia I have but it will have to be tomorrow


----------



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks everyone - Reiss has given me Christian's email address at Olympia.


----------

